# 2012 Felt FC



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Long story short the frame of my 2011 Felt F5 Garmin Ed cracked so Felt gave me a new FC Frame great customer service by Felt. Here's a picture of my new bike


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks good! Ride it yet?


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, rode great only had 2 runs so far, 1 50 mile run in the flat and a 27 mile run with 1200 feet of climbing felt great on both the flat and the climbs


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

What did you think on a comfort and stiffness level. How did it accelerate and how comfortable was that 50 mie ride?


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

It rode flawlessly It was comfortable and pretty stiff and i could accelerate quickly, overall I love how it feels. Hope it helps


----------



## BoOst3d (Apr 21, 2012)

how did you crack the frame? was it covered under warranty?


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

The frame cracked around the seatpost no falls or anything I just saw it when I was washing my bike. Felt gave me a new frame under warranty no questions asked. Great service by Felt


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! Felt comes through. I am glad I have one knowing any issues will be taken care of. That new frame looks great.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You really can't beat Felt's pricing and they seem to be good folks to. I constantly bounce back and forth between them and Cervelo as the ideal bike to build, but whenyou consider what you get for the price Felt is tough to beat.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Bike looks good and their service is good as well. My local Felt rep (Jolly) is awesome!!


----------



## JacksonMarshall (May 18, 2012)

Awesome looking Felt. I am looking to build up either the FC or F1 frame. What does your bike weigh? How does it climb?


----------

